# Newborough Forest



## mikeandthelma (Apr 20, 2015)

Took a trip to Anglesey late last week and pulled up at Newborough Forest as a poi stop over,  found the car park full and signs saying no overnight camping or parking.  Has anyone else tried this stop before as I decided to move on and not risk it.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 21, 2015)

mikeandthelma said:


> Took a trip to Anglesey late last week and pulled up at Newborough Forest as a poi stop over,  found the car park full and signs saying no overnight camping or parking.  Has anyone else tried this stop before as I decided to move on and not risk it.



Is this the spot you're referring to?

http://tinyurl.com/26ncsxr

Were they Forestry Commission signs?


----------



## Risky (Apr 21, 2015)

runnach said:


> Chris, area I am referring to, is the very large CP area, with toilets and access to beach and forest.


The large car park with the toilets is no over night parking. We had a lovely time in that area and stayed around 3 or 4 days BUT never once in that car park nor in the same place overnight.
The barriers at the entrance were not working for some reason so it was free entry anyway so we initially went in to have a look, amazing place with fantastic walks and great beach.
Whilst there we saw a number of vans come and like us go at night. One larger van did stay overnight in the car park and when we spoke with him he told us that nobody knocked or bothered him. He stayed 2 nights in a row.
Personally we felt it best to drift out and find a quiet corner a little further away from there, PLENTY around if you look.
Hope you had a great time, we certainly did and will be back soon we hope.


----------



## mikeandthelma (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all the area poi admin stated is not the one I went to, it was at the end of a lane that came  to a dead end,  no toilets just a really small parking area.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the extra info - this place was removed from the POIs last year because of the signage.


----------



## mikeandthelma (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks admin, must update my poi on my satnav.


----------

